Ask HN: Anyone Using AWX Ansible in Production? - cvaidya1986
======
viggeh
We've been using AWX for a while now. We used to use Ansible Tower which is a
complete ripoff and we got no value from it. We switched to AWX for free
without losing any features. It's pretty easy to set up and get going.
Authentication and authorization is a bit weird but pretty useful once you get
it going.

We've been using AWX (and Ansible Tower) for orchestrating our Ansible
deployments and playbooks for a while now. It's fine. I like having the
ability of having playbook runs that can be shared with others and are nicely
auditable instead of having people SSH-ing about and then digging through logs
afterwards.

It's also pretty good for writing up a quick Ansible playbook to automate some
task, sticking it on your AWX instance and then sharing it with your
colleagues to free yourself up from manual work.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Thanks!!

